# Orijen Puppy or Orijen Large Breed Puppy Food?



## giandaliajr

Does anyone know what Orijen considers a large breed puppy? I know in general vizslas are a medium breed but I think if they had to be grouped into either small or large dogs they would go large.

Assuming you fed your puppy Orijen, did you use the large breed forums or regular?

Also, I'm going to buy the first bag soon (picking our puppy up on the 12/21) should I get a smaller 15lb bag and make sure he likes it or go with the big 30lb bag (that is cheaper per pound)? 

Living in NYC my shopping is limited but wag.com has the 15lb bag for $42 and 30lb bag for $72 (if anyone buys it somewhere else online or in NYC cheaper let me know)

Thanks!


----------



## GarysApollo

Hello. 

I had the same questions when I got my pup. I contacted Orijen they recommend feeding large breed puppy food. Any dog 55lbs. or larger is considered a large dog. It is also good to feed a large breed puppy food because it has less protein, you do not want you pups bones growing to fast witch could cause weakening. I would start off with a smaller bag to make sure there is no allergic reactions or any thing like that. Also if you are switching your pup from another brad take it slow, see if your breeder can give you a week or two supply of the current food or buy the smallest bag you can find. I would start with about a one eighth mix of Orijen into the food he is on now. I know people recommend starting with a quarter mix but Orijen is a very rich food that you want to introduce slowly over about a two to three week period. You have made a great choice of food my boy loves it and I feel good knowing I provide him with the best food I can besides a raw diet witch I do not feel comfortable with. Good luck!


----------



## hotmischief

I agree with GaryApollo's comments. Buy the smallest bag you can get. If you can buy two or three small bags if they will let you return them if the puppy doesn't like it, I would do that as they will often go off a food in the first few weeks.

I made the big mistake of buying a big 15kg bag of the food my breeder had been feeding in preparation for the big day. He loved the food (but then he loves any food) but it really upset his tummy. Turns out although the food was a good quality organic kibble it contained grain and we realised he was grain intolerant. The first puppy kibble food we tried was Orijen puppy - but his poos were liquid. I phoned the manufacturer and they recommended changing to another of their kibbles called Acana where they do a kibble for all, which was lower in protein and suited my boy a bit better. 

I have read several post on here where members pups have found Orijen too high in protein with unpleasant results. Must stress that there are also some who have no problems with it at all, but be cautious and buy a small bag. It is a very good kibble, so hopefully your puppy will be ok on it.

Don't forget to post some pictures of your puppy....we love to share in your excitement.


----------



## born36

I agree go with a small bag. Orijen is a great food but my pup had liquid poos too on it.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

My dogs eat Orijen and as puppies they had soft stools, bot not liquid. (More like the consistency of soft serve ice cream - sorry to be so graphic). Anyway, we didn't change their food and they stopped having the problem once they got to about a year or close to it. I do agree that trying the small bag is worth it. 

PS - Your price seems about right - it' snot cheap, that's for sure.


----------



## giandaliajr

after doing a bit more research im thinking orijen isnt the way to go right now. It appears that protein level tends to go along with soft stool. Which basically all the grain-free blends have 30+ grams of protein in it.

Im thinking of Taste of the Wild, High Prairie Puppy with 28% protein, then the adult version is a bit higher. It's a fair amount cheaper too, 15lb bag is only $30 and 30lb bag is $50. 

Although right now he is being fed Nutrena Loyall Puppy (not sure if is the 31% protein version or the 25% one). But going to a 28% blend is better than the 36+ in the orijen/natures instinct/wellness core.

I never thought puppy food would take this much research. I guess I still have a couple weeks to figure it out!


----------



## MilesMom

We feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream puppy food and we have been very happy. Stools have been fine. We are going to keep Miles on the puppy food even though he is turning 1 next month because he is still so lean.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Taste of the wild is a higher quality food at a much more appropriate price. Def get a small bag to start unless you're willing to donate leftovers. Speaking from experience on that one. OR use what the breeder is using to start. In the meantime, contact food manufacturers and ask them to mail you samples for your new puppy. You can get A LOT of samples. Also speaking from experience. And if they don't do samples they most likely offer money back on open bags if the pup doesn't like. Yet another angle to research. Good luck.


----------



## Suliko

We feed our oldest V. Sophie Orijen, and as a pup she too had soft stools, but after a while they hardened. The reason we chose this food was because of all the allergies she was getting from different other foods. She's been very healthy while on Orijen. On the other hand our little Pacsirta (11 months) can't tolerate such high protein food and is on Nature's Variety Instinct Lamb & Beef meal. She actually gets big, bright red spots on her underbelly from Orijen. Nature's Instinct has plenty of fat and less protein, and she absolutely loves it. We initially fed her with TOTW High Prairie, but she had piles and piles of poop throughout the day, and it seemed she burned through it very fast. But every pup is different. I too suggest buying smaller bags and do the transition between foods slowly.


----------



## igroeg

Hi,

I have 4 months female Vizsla and after a month on medical food (Royal Canine Urinary) couse of her cystitis problems we are now on Orijen LB ( from 10 -14 days) . She seems to like it and doing well on it but what bothers me is that she start pooping lots often like 4-5 times per day and much bigger stools (before she use to poop 2 times per day). Her stools seems to be OK (not to soft not to solid) the same was on the other food too. When she was on that medical food she gets around 160 grams/day, and now on Orijen they advise to give her 360 grams/day. I fed her 3 times per day ( 3 x 120 grams)!! Do you think thats normal to poop 4-5 times per day and a really big stools. I thought that when you feed with high quality food what Orijen is...the stools should be small and tight. Can I harm her in some way?I`m really confused, plase help! 

Thank you!


----------

